# ED Report 3/22



## Sabado Gigante (Jan 27, 2007)

wow... great trip! Verona was on my list but I wasn't able to work out the Italy swing. Now I know what i missed. 

I'll be the drive through the alps was incredible with the fresh snow!


----------



## lukeeesteve (Sep 2, 2006)

okay... I'm going to skip my final few days in Munich...But here are some stuff with wheels!
Pic 1: IMO - Best looking car in the BMW museum
Pic 2: Cool name..ICE
Pic 3: A different SMART car...saw only one
Pic 4: My dirty car..corner lot, wheels as close top the line as possible
Pic 5: What's even smaller that the SMART car
Pic 6: Everyone at work asked....WOW a BMW police car? They must be rich. I always counter with a "wait till I show you a pic of the Taxis."
Pic 7: Luigi...with a tan
Pic 8: You know that space is a premium when
Pic 9: Parking slot well utilized
Pic 10: Saw only 2 'super' cars on the trip
Pic 11: Trip summary: 40:06 hours of total driving time, 1455 miles travelled (1 mile at delivery), 38.5 miles avg speed in spite of hitting 150 mph 3-5 times on the last 150 miles on the auobahn, 23.2 mpg....


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Great report and some of the pictures are fabulous! Well done :thumbup:


----------



## lukeeesteve (Sep 2, 2006)

Misc comments about the trip:

1) Navigation is great (A must IMO). 2 minor mistakes on the software, but we never got lost and got to explore roads that I would have otherwise not dreamed about tackling in a foreign country. Came in handy when we neared our destinations. It helped up locate parking lots and definitely gave us the peace of mind I needed since we were travelling with 2 young kids. I didn't stress at complicated intersections, not worried about relying on road signs for directions.

2) Travelling in late March worked very well for us. The weather held up and we didn't have to drive on snow (sports package). I loved it that I could wear my thick rain jacket and not worry about perspiring. The 4 passports were always on my indside left brest pocket, my car keys in another velcroed pocket, and wallet in another zipped pocket. I was stressing about being pick-pocketed before the trip since I saw myself as a potential picpocket target ((distractions when dealing with 2 kids). To me it seemed that the pickpockets (Gypsies?) turned to begging in the quiet season and to pickpocketing when it really gets busy and crowded. 

3) I travelled with too many clothes. I lived on Cool-Max type shirts and jeans. The hotels had radiators that were obviously working since it was cool at night and the shirts literally took an hour to dry. We did laundry at the halfway point in Florence. Spent 2 hours 1 evening doing laundry at a DIY place...The kids watched a cartoon on the laptop.

4) Laptop...travelled with one, had to have it. To keep the kids out of our hair when we had to prep for stuff. Loaded 20+ hours of movies onto the hard-drive...BTW no movies while in the car (1 of our rules). Also, since I was taking about 1 Gig of photos a day, I needed an easy way to download, review and purge photos. 

5) Comfort Access....a luxury that became a necessity. I left the key in a secure place in my jacket pocket, reached for the car and it unlocked locke etc etc. No fumbling into my pockets to locate the key. It was always easy in, easy out, 1 less thing to worry about.

6) Crowds......Mostly low to non existant (moderate in Munich and Florence) Lines wer short except the Uffizi and Accademia (when we got reservations...a must), lines were very short or even not there. 

7) Hotels and air tickets were cheaper compared to travelling during the tourist peak season. 

Pic: BTW, don't order this if you see it....unless you like curry powder sprinkeled on top of your wurst.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Thank you thank you thank you...a wonderful presentation. First time I've ever seen a Touring police car. And the 2 Smartcars in one space: fabulous. Great pix.


----------



## lukeeesteve (Sep 2, 2006)

ProRail said:


> Thank you thank you thank you...a wonderful presentation. First time I've ever seen a Touring police car. And the 2 Smartcars in one space: fabulous. Great pix.


Welcome and Thanks.....interesting name...PRORAIL ??


----------



## Bikeshark (Sep 15, 2007)

*Euro delivery in January?*

I'm thinking of a 335xi coupe for ED, but the best time to go would be January, meaning I'd have to order really soon. I am thinking of Munich (p/u) and cities includiing Venice, Prague and Budapest (in some rational order), along with the bleak sites such as the 'camps'.

We live in Seattle which will be soggy then. Any thoughts about going that early in the year?


----------



## emdreiSMG (Dec 10, 2003)

Having lived in Seattle for 16 of my 37 years...
My thought is that the weather won't likely be any worse than Seattle. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## lukeeesteve (Sep 2, 2006)

Only concern I would have is snow when crossing the mountain ranges. Be prepared to put on chains if necessary and make sure that your tires are at least M+S. I would probably have buffers to plan around weather.


----------



## Bikeshark (Sep 15, 2007)

The spousal unit nixed January.  (Okay, I did read the postings and frankly March is probably a much better time to go). I am working on getting to Europe around March 9th or 10th.  Life will be simpler that way and I probably have most of November during which to order.

There seem to be lot of options for ordering, e.g. through various dealers. If I buy from someone out of Seattle, a dealer in central or eastern Washington or elsewhere, will it have an influence on a loaner car or general service availability from the local dealers when I finally get the car back to Seattle? 

What are the financing issues on an ED purchase? :dunno:


Any comments on Nav/I-drive? :dunno:I was not initially going to consider that, but then concluded it was probably a far more elegant solution that sticking a Garmin Nuvi to the windshield. 

Thanks fellow Bimmerfesters.


----------

